# Things to tell you/ Things to ask you



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

First off, I asked a friend who speaks Japanese how to say Uchiwa correctly. It sounds like you chi (like in tai chi) wa.
Next off , that Pinky is such a stud muffin. Please note, I said Pinky, not Pidgey. What Pidgey's wife thinks, well, we'll never know. All I can say about the poor, dear girl is, she should be nominated for sainthood, having to live with that wild and crazy man. Just can't imagine.
Well, I've noticed that Pinky had become quite attracted to Belle, and up until recently, where you saw belle you saw Pinky. For the last few days, things have been different, you might see Pinky or you might see Belle, but you don't see them together. Any ideas why? Well, what do you think Thailand Laughing Cappuchine tumblers would look like? Durned fools made this huge nest out of tobacco stems, hay pine needles,paper labels, feathers, you name it, they used it, and have two eggs under the 4 wheeler. As cold as it is, I'll let them be. If these babies hatch and survive, they will be tough old buzzards, for sure.
Now for the asking. Have you ever noticed the difference in eating habits between our pampered pet pigeons and those ferals that have to struggle to survive? I know my spoiled kids pick out only what they want, and discard more than they eat . The ferals I throw feed out to, eat every scrap and seed that hits the groung. There is no waste with the ferals
Well, that's it. Nuff said.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Next off , that Pinky is such a stud muffin. Please note, I said Pinky, not Pidgey. What Pidgey's wife thinks, well, we'll never know. All I can say about the poor, dear girl is, she should be nominated for sainthood, having to live with that wild and crazy man. Just can't imagine.
> Daryl


pigeonmama,

Hmph! 

I see how it is. 

I'll be sure and ask her what she thinks and post it later.

Isn't this a nice forum where you can express yourself without fear of nuclear reprisal?

Pidgey the Hot


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

More like "Pidgey the Putz"!
Daryl


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> What Pidgey's wife thinks, well, we'll never know. All I can say about the poor, dear girl is, she should be nominated for sainthood, having to live with that wild and crazy man. Just can't imagine.
> 
> Daryl


 Well...I guess Pidgey's wife and my wife, are both up for the same kind of sainthood !  

Enjoyed reading about your various birds, but I got lost and thought I was reading the scrip for "As the world turns" or "Days of our Lives" or one of them ole time soaps...anyway enjoy....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Now for the asking. Have you ever noticed the difference in eating habits between our pampered pet pigeons and those ferals that have to struggle to survive? I know my spoiled kids pick out only what they want, and discard more than they eat . The ferals I throw feed out to, eat every scrap and seed that hits the groung. There is no waste with the ferals
> Well, that's it. Nuff said.
> Daryl



Daryl, you crack me up...you really do.....you are the "Don Knotts" of this forum, LOL. 

You CAN'T be serious in your question highlighted by myself here......surely you know the answer I never know if any of you people are kidding or simply lambasting one another anymore 

I'm making like Shania Twain in saying, "I'm Outta here"


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
I see you choose to comment on my question on feeding differences. Good thing ! If you had chosen to defend Pidgey, I'd have to start aiming my comments at two targets instead of one.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pigeonmama said:


> Now for the asking. Have you ever noticed the difference in eating habits between our pampered pet pigeons and those ferals that have to struggle to survive? I know my spoiled kids pick out only what they want, and discard more than they eat . The ferals I throw feed out to, eat every scrap and seed that hits the groung. There is no waste with the ferals
> Well, that's it. Nuff said.
> Daryl


Daryl - I just LOVE the "witty repartee" that goes on between you and Pidgey the _________!

To get to your question: I've noticed that while the ferals will eat every scrap, the DO have their preferences. Everyone one of them tries to get all the sunflower seeds or peanuts in the mix. Once those items are gone, the rest disappears as well, but its always the sunflower seeds and peanuts FIRST.

Linda


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Now for the asking. Have you ever noticed the difference in eating habits between our pampered pet pigeons and those ferals that have to struggle to survive? I know my spoiled kids pick out only what they want, and discard more than they eat . The ferals I throw feed out to, eat every scrap and seed that hits the groung. There is no waste with the ferals
> Well, that's it. Nuff said.
> Daryl



Yes Daryl, I have noticed that is exactly as you said. The ferals treat the food we throw even with reverence, gladly gobbling down every seed. Our kids meanwhile just know how to make us feel guilty about not feeding them what they want and leave plenty of good seed behind. I just got my first bag of pigeon mix though and this has sort of solved the problem. Can't afford to feed that good stuff to the wild birds though. It is way too costly. Much as I would like to, they will have to get by with the wild seed mixture.

Cameron


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Lin Hansen said:


> Daryl - I just LOVE the "witty repartee" that goes on between you and Pidgey the _________!
> 
> To get to your question: I've noticed that while the ferals will eat every scrap, the DO have their preferences. Everyone one of them tries to get all the sunflower seeds or peanuts in the mix. Once those items are gone, the rest disappears as well, but its always the sunflower seeds and peanuts FIRST.
> 
> Linda


It's Pidgey the Putz, Linda. go ahead, you can say it. Putz, Putz, Putz. 
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama,

Well, just *KICK * a man while he's down, why don'tcha'?!? Goodness, it doesn't seem like I can let this forum go for five minutes without coming back and finding myself defamed again!

Pigeonmama, what did I ever do to you...

Oh... yeah... well, knock yourself out, kid!

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Daryl, is your question whether it's Pidgey the Poo, Pidgey the Putz or Pidgey the Poo-Putz  ??

Think Linda got the one on the ferals, favorites first, everything else next.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Daryl, is your question whether it's Pidgey the Poo, Pidgey the Putz or Pidgey the Poo-Putz  ??
> fp


Feralpigeon,

I'll tell you what it is--it's "Pidgey the Picked-On!"

Pidgey the Longsuffering


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Pidgey the Longsuffering


Long suffering, well you know the drill--is your appetite good? Eating and drinking? How 'bout the POO, er, um Poo???  

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Feralpigeon,

Yeah, I've been Suffering from that one for a Long time now.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now, yall stop picking on Pidgey. He is Pidgey the true southern gentleman.

Maggie


PS - Brad mentioned Don Knotts in his post - heard on the news tonight that he died today at age 81. Terrific guy - sure helped put NC on the map.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now, yall stop picking on Pidgey. He is Pidgey the true southern gentleman.
> 
> Maggie
> 
> ...


At the start of this thread, Uchiwa was mentioned. Now I am really confused!?!Is it possible JGregg and I have been mispronouncing her name? Maybe I should just change her name of 8 years? Hummmm....

As far as Pidgey is concerned I think he is "Pidgey the misunderstood"!

And after reading the advice he gave to Artemisia on the pigeon with the skull injury, maybe Pidgey the "angel"?

That is sad news about Mr.Knotts Maggie. I recall him from my young elementary school days. He was a legend along with Andy Griffith.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*Just checked with Japanese Postdoc....*

I just checked on the pronunciation of Uchiwa with a native Japanese speaker fresh out of Japan, and both you and I are right Daryl. Uchiwa is pronounced as OO-che-wah, though there is a emphasis on the last part of the OO part, in the Tokyo dialect. Though the word Uchiwa would be pronounced as you-che-wah in the Yokohama dialect. But, Uchiwa (the bird) happens to be from the Fujiyama area of Tokyo!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Obviously, I must be "from" Yokohama in a previous life because that's the way I was pronouncing her name. However, EITHER way ends up translating: A VERY BEAUTIFUL BIRD!!

Yes, I was saddened about Don Knotts death too. I have one of his films, "The Incredible Mr. Limpet" and also enjoyed him with Andy Griffith BEFORE the shows became re-runs and Ron Howard was still a kid with hair. BTW, I heard of another term for balding: follicle regression...also saw that Dennis Weaver died! Always liked him too! In fact, my Avian Vet, Dr. Burke, is a Dennis Weaver look-alike. Very handsome man!

Daryl, I am so glad I found this thread! I REALLY missed the comments/teasing between you and Pidgey (the Poo for me, although I still don't know where that came from). For awhile there, I thought I would almost have to be permanent "second banana" in the teasing with Pidgey department. He does deserve the BEST in repartee and you two do have that special rapport. AND, he will never ever be able to convince me that he doesn't love every moment! Ah, the joys of laughter!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Daryl, I am so glad I found this thread! I REALLY missed the comments/teasing between you and Pidgey (the Poo for me, although I still don't know where that came from). For awhile there, I thought I would almost have to be permanent "second banana" in the teasing with Pidgey department. He does deserve the BEST in repartee and you two do have that special rapport. AND, he will never ever be able to convince me that he doesn't love every moment! Ah, the joys of laughter! [/QUOTE]

Well, I must admit, I enjoy "scrapping" with Pidgey, and to tell you the truth, I think he enjoys it too.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks said:


> I REALLY missed the comments/teasing between you and Pidgey (the Poo for me, although I still don't know where that came from).


Feralpigeon hit me with that one some time ago because I do my own fecals so she thinks I'm a s*** expert. It started with this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11056



Maman de pigeon said:


> Well, I must admit, I enjoy "scrapping" with Pidgey, and to tell you the truth, *I think he enjoys it too.*
> Daryl


Oh, but: "Tis' better to give than to receive!"

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Pidgey,
I don't know about giving it, but you sure are the best at "throwing it"
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pidgey said:



FeistyPigeon hit me with that one some time ago because I do my own fecals so she thinks I'm a s*** expert. It started with this thread:

Click to expand...

*


Pidgey said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11056
> 
> 
> Mmm, many thanks! I was a member then and wonder how I missed such a great thread!
> ...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey the Poo said:


> Oh, but: "Tis' better to give than to receive!"
> 
> Pidgey



Well Mr. Squeaks, just look how he signed his post  

feral pigeon


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> FeistyPigeon hit me with that one some time ago because I do my own fecals so she thinks I'm a s*** expert. It started with this thread:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11056
> 
> ...


Speaking of expressions,...did you ever hear this one.

"Thou Shalt not throw poops in glass coops"

I know it doesn't apply at all but I'm laughing myself stupid anyway.

Cameron.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Camrron,

Let me guess--the "glass coops" are our PC screens?

Fortunately, I'm throwing VIRTUAL POOP but an amazing amount keeps coming back out at me as well.

Pidgey the Pooped


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Now Pidgey, I went back and read the informative and funny thread from July. One interesting thing caught my eye and if I had enough sense to know how to "quote" something I would but you referred to yourself as a "Yank". 

And here I've been thinking you were a true Southerner.  

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel,

Have no worries for my Southern Gentility. Perhaps John_D would be so kind as to explain the use of the word "Yank" in that excerpt:



SouthernPidgey to Cyro51 said:


> I've been thinking about making a pictorial guide for the coccidia/worm flotation test. Learning to operate a microscope doesn't take much more than a couple of hours of playing with it--they're actually pretty simple. A lot of the different slide preparation techniques are a lot more complicated although this test is ungodly simple. I, being a "*Yank*", have a lot more difficult time understanding some of Monty Python's Flying Circus sketches than you'd have with floating a fecal!


The Southern Pidgey Will Rise Again!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Now Pidgey, I went back and read the informative and funny thread from July. One interesting thing caught my eye and if I had enough sense to know how to "quote" something I would but you referred to yourself as a "Yank".
> 
> And here I've been thinking you were a true Southerner.
> 
> Maggie


Well, Maggie, y'all know we Brits are verry verry bad at learning anything about "all them furriners out there". We're backward in coming forward! So if we're backward then maybe we dunno north from south (or, even, "naarf from saarf"). It is quite obvious that Pidgey the Misunderstood is making allowances for them of us wot think that anyone a rowboat ride across the herring pond must be A YANK!!!

John the Ignorant


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Fortunately, I'm throwing *VIRTUAL POOP *but an amazing amount keeps coming back out at me as well.
> 
> Pidgey the Pooped



"Virtual poops?" OK, that one *has to go into *Terry's dictionary.
Verrrry funny Pidgey!

Cameron


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cameron - I sure hope Pidgey also has a virtual scoop to clean up all this invisible mess!

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


John_D said:



Cameron - I sure hope Pidgey also has a virtual scoop to clean up all this invisible mess!

John

Click to expand...

*Yeah, John, I hope so too! Otherwise, he would be up s**** creek and piled higher and deeper (oh, sorry, that last one is for PhDs!)  

*Maggie*, when you want to include a quote in your reply, just click on the "Quote" in the lower right part of the screen you want to take the Quote FROM. I will usually highlight the Quote and hit B (Bold). Then at the end of the Quote, I hit Enter twice and start typing my reply...hope this helps.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh lord John , are you two working together to get me to laugh my coffee out my nose. I'll need more than a virtual Hankey for this I think.

Cameron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's getting a little bit on the "out of hand" side, here, I see!

Pidgey the Super Dooper Virtual Pooper Scooper


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You guys are so funny! 

Cameron, This is a winner! "Thou shall not throw poops in glass coops"
It needs to go in the "Pigeon Poem Hall OF Fame" or Camfusious's "Words of Wisdom". I can't stop laughing! I needed this after yesterday's shocker.

John, the way these guys sling, they are going to need a gigantic virtual scooper.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yall are making me cry from laughing so much.

John, you can't hide anymore - anyone who can talk southernese as well as you had to come from the (US) south. When I was a little girl I used to love (well, still do for that matter) to hear "Brits" talk and would try to talk just like them. Problem was/is, I talk soooo slow and I sound "funny" to myself. Can't stand to hear my voice recorded.  

Maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nah, not I , Maggie.

Pidgey the Elocutionist has been giving me lessons 

John 

(True toodle-pip Brit)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Now Maggie,

If I could get you in my corner, I'll reveal a little bit of truth about me.
I am a true Southerner! I am from southern California. And everyone has always told me that I was a little rebel.

I just thought that I would let you know. Cuz if I get fired, I'd like you in my corner.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Feather - don't know why Southern Cal wouldn't qualify you. Pidgey, what do you think? She is a very good person you know.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> She is a very good person you know.


Yes, very good at giving it back to me!

Pidgey the Boomeranged


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pidgey said:



Yes, very good at giving it back to me!

Pidgey the Boomeranged

Click to expand...

*I am VERY pleased to see that others are slooowly joining the Pidgey the Poo fan club! Only requirement is a zany wit and the ability to - ah - give and receive (each individual has the choice of "giving" more or "receiving" more  )

Pidgey is quite the master at one line zingers and various quips. He deserves the best in return. I am sure ALL of us who want to be involved will RISE (Southern or not) to the occasion... 

Carry on, y'all!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I am VERY pleased to see that others are slooowly joining the Pidgey the Poo fan club!


Yep, but beware this not become addictive - or it'll be Pidgey Anonymous for one and all!

John


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I for one, have to apologize to Poo, if you could just look into his eyes the way I have, you'd see the depth and sincerity of his character. Have a look for your selves...

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Well, I for one, have to apologize to Poo...
> fp


Yeah, you need to apologize for that one, alright--it's the wrong species!

*PIDGEY* the NonCanine


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, I woulda thought Pidgey has blue eyes - don't know why. Nice mouth and gentle look. All in all a handsome dawg. 

fp - you're a riot.

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh fp, where did you get that photo. It's one of a kind. I had no idea Pidgey was such a charmer with those big brown eyes.

Yer crackin me up!

Is it Pidgey the Pure-bred now? Sort of puts some perspective on the whole Pidgey the Poo name. Oh dear, one of us needs a long walk and a tummy scratch. It might be me though.

Cameron


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

You look just like my dog Kitt , but he has more hair on top of his head!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Coolpigeon said:


> You look just like my dog Kitt , but he has more hair on top of his head!


And now the kid's gotten in on the act.

Ya'll REALLY know how to hurt a guy.

Feralpigeon, don't you know the one about "biting the hand that feeds you?"

Pidgey the OnceBitten,TwiceShi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Oh my goodness! Please forgive him Mr.Pidgey, for Coolpigeon is only a child, he doesn't know any better...wait a sec, let me go back and look at that picture again....

Oh my goodness, he is right! It does look like Kitt!!!!! *


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Whoo Hoo, Victor!! That Coolpigeon is just a hot shot  ...

Pidgey, this feral pigeon prefers Macadamians to raw virginia peanuts  
We're a different flock out here in Valifornia...

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Mr. PtP, this might help you feel better. I have been told that only those who are loved (or at least very well liked) get teased.

Mmmm, could be, IF one believes old wives tales... 

I have seen that dog picture before - strangest looking thing I've ever seen! Obviously, a photo shop graphic designer with TOO much time on his hands!

And, I WILL concede, that is *not* my mental picture of Pidgey the Poo. Personally, I prefer Nico...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, Mr. PtP, this might help you feel better. I have been told that *only those who are loved (or at least very well liked) get teased.*Mmmm, could be, IF one believes old wives tales...
> 
> I have seen that dog picture before - strangest looking thing I've ever seen! Obviously, a photo shop graphic designer with TOO much time on his hands!
> 
> And, I WILL concede, that is *not* my mental picture of Pidgey the Poo. *Personally, I prefer Nico*...


MIZZZ Squawks,

1) See the Stephen King movie, "Carrie".

2) Rather more correct although Nico has more "animal magnetism".

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ahh .. The Vultures Will Swarm ..*

I have an "actual" picture of Pidgey .. no .. you shall never get it from me without his permission .. just adding to the "brew" here.

Truly, he doesn't look like that Photoshop dog .. he's actually a rather handsome guy and his wife is truly lovely .. the pigeon is lovely too. It was a "family" photo.

Terry


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

My birds do the same thing, pick out what they want. Thats because we are over feeding them (spoiled) and the ferals cant be choosy.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, my word. Where has my thread gone to? Started out letting you know that Pinky, now known as Big Daddy, and his lady love, Belle, were going to be parents, and now my thread has gone to the dogs.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Oh, my word. Where has my thread gone to? Started out letting you know that Pinky, now known as Big Daddy, and his lady love, Belle, were going to be parents, and now my thread has gone to the dogs.
> Daryl


Well, you know, I hadn't been reading this thread and then it got moved and there wasn't much catching up to do this AM so I decided to to through and read it.............I got really lost as to what was going on....LOL. By the time I got through I forgot about the babies.......so are there babies yet?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I can't seem to go up when either mama or daddy aren't on the nest, but my son did find some discarded egg shell, so I would say, yes, at least one baby. I really don't dare disturb the birds too much at this time, and they are sitting so tight that I'd literally have to crawl under the four wheeler and grab whoever is sitting. Just don't want to take the chance of driving bird off or injuring a baby. These should be some funky looking kids, like I said Thailand Laughing Cappuchine Tumblers. Guess I'm starting my new trendy birds, huh?
DW


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Heck, thanks for reminding us there's some REAL 'pidgeys' involved in all this  I got my papa pigeon outside on a plant tub right now, but no eggshells (unless they break the plastic)

But then, I guess, Pidgey is real - or is he a figleaf of our imagination, existing only in a virtual Photoshop land  

John


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, John D.
I had to laugh, and I have to admit, when I think of fig leaves, I think of Adam and Eve, not our Pidgey.
DW


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MamandePigeon said:


> Oh, my word. Where has my thread gone to? Started out letting you know that Pinky, now known as Big Daddy, and his lady love, Belle, were going to be parents, and now my thread has gone to the dogs.
> Daryl


What did you expect to happen when you couldn't resist including this:



MamandePigeon (that's Pigeonmama to the non-French speakers said:


> Please note, I said Pinky, not Pidgey. What Pidgey's wife thinks, well, we'll never know. All I can say about the poor, dear girl is, she should be nominated for sainthood, having to live with that wild and crazy man. Just can't imagine.


Face it--you were just ASKING for it!

And, Terry,



TAWhatley said:


> I have an "actual" picture of Pidgey .. no .. you shall never get it from me without his permission .. just adding to the "brew" here.
> 
> Truly, he doesn't look like that Photoshop dog .. *he's actually a rather handsome guy* and his wife is truly lovely .. the pigeon is lovely too. It was a "family" photo.
> 
> Terry


Great, Terry, just great. 

How in the world are they supposed to have fun taking potshots at "Pidgey" if you reveal that I make Fabio look about as appealing as Mr. Rogers? Where's the fun in that for all these poor souls?

SHE'S LYING, FOLKS!!!

Pidgey the Ugly UnDuckling


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How in the world are they supposed to have fun taking potshots at "Pidgey" if you reveal that I make Fabio look about as appealing as Mr. Rogers? Where's the fun in that for all these poor souls?

Well, Pidgey,there must be something wrong with me, cos Fabio doesn't do a durned thing for me. I don't think he's good looking at all. Guess my hormones have shriveled up and blown away 
DW
And I like it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Oh dear, I'm out of touch with the real world - I had to do a quick google on Fabio, and I still ain't sure what his claim to fame is! 

All I see is some geezer with long 'air sitting on a horse  

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow!

John, you make me want to exit P.T. and go find Fabio.

Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

John_D said:


> Oh dear, I'm out of touch with the real world - I had to do a quick google on Fabio, and I still ain't sure what his claim to fame is!
> 
> All I see is some geezer with long 'air sitting on a horse
> 
> John


John, Was 'e sittin on 'is horse or on 'is ar*e?
Daryl 
Oh, and the suspense up in the horse barn/maternity unit drove me crazy, so I lifted Pinky's buns enough to see two very lively bobbing ,fuzzy heads, and backed out quick. I also had the crap scared out of me when I moved a box to get in where I could peek and had the other hen pigeon fly up off the floor. She and Bo-Bo have a nest built, but no eggs yet. I will allow each pair one clutch of babies, then any thing else they lay will be swapped over to fakes.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> John, Was 'e sittin on 'is horse or on 'is ar*e?


Arr! On 'is ar*e on 'is 'orse  



> I will allow each pair one clutch of babies, then any thing else they lay will be swapped over to fakes.


Well, lets hope they only lays eggs, then, else who knows what kind of fakes you'll have to find  

But, really, those tiny fuzzies are just too adorable, aren't they!

John


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

John_D said:


> Arr! On 'is ar*e on 'is 'orse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, darn it, John, knowing Pinky and Belle, I might find jelly beans up there some day. Not a problem, I don't eat jelly beans. (I don't eat eggs either, if I can help it)
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


pigeonmama said:



Oh, my word. Where has my thread gone to? Started out letting you know that Pinky, now known as Big Daddy, and his lady love, Belle, were going to be parents, and now my thread has gone to the dogs.
Daryl

Click to expand...

*Well, gee, *Daryl*, you should know that when you start a thread, sooner or later, Pidgey will check it out since you are his bestest - ah - "sparring" partner. Of course, once he makes a provacative comment, THAT'S when the fun begins. I REALLY try hard not to respond, but the battle is ALWAYS lost.  

I am REALLY looking forward to seeing pictures of your new ones! They sound so interesting!

Well, *Terry*, I DOUBT that PtP will EVER give his consent to see his picture. Besides, I just CAN'T SHAKE the Nico picture! I'm afraid that seeing the 'real' Pidgey would be anticlimatic!  

And, *Pidgey* - read "Carrie" and saw the movie (one of S.K.'s better stories along with "Christine"), and your point is...

Shi
Just a Squeaker...

P.S. IMHO, Fabio would be better with BLUE eyes...otherwise, not too shabby...I've seen worse...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks said:


> *once he makes a provacative comment*, THAT'S when the fun begins. I REALLY try hard not to respond, but the battle is ALWAYS lost.
> 
> Not-so-Shi
> Just a Squawker...
> ...


MIZZZ Squawks!

First: Pigeonmama started it! Naturally, I had to come to my own defense because nobody else stepped up to do it. Quite the contrary, it seemed.

Second: Women LUUUVVVV to change things--even Fabio, apparently.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> MIZZZ Squawks!
> 
> First: Pigeonmama started it! Naturally, I had to come to my own defense because nobody else stepped up to do it. Quite the contrary, it seemed.
> 
> ...


AH-HA! I see you "changed" my post...BAAAD Pidgey. No fair, BIG Brother!

Well, we have a hard time coming to your defense because we know you can defend yourself QUITE well... 

Of COURSE women like to change things! If we DID NOT, who WOULD??? BTW, there's nothing wrong with Fabio - to most women. I just walk a different "view."  

Mizz Shi, 
SQUEAKER...


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I've seen Pigey in person, gotta say that fp's photo is pretty close....sparse hair and all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg said:


> I've seen Pigey in person, gotta say that fp's photo is pretty close....sparse hair and all.


That was cold, J .. very, very cold  Still, in the picture I have, he has a hat on so really can't comment on the hair ..

Terry


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

You have to meet 'em in real life to get the full attitude.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JGregg said:


> You have to meet 'em in real life to get the full attitude.


Looks like the Pidgey will have some responding to do next time he's on ..  

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> MIZZZ Squawks!
> 
> First: Pigeonmama was right!!! Naturally, I will agree with everything she says.
> 
> ...



Gosh, PtP, that's why we love you  

fp the editor


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


JGregg said:



I've seen Pigey in person, gotta say that fp's photo is pretty close....sparse hair and all.

Click to expand...

*How did you meet him? He's in OK and you're in CA...MANY miles apart...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY GOOD, fp - you sure had me goin' there for awhile with that editing job! I couldn't figure out why I had never seen that post!  

Well, better slow, than never...

Gee, how do we know that Pidgey is REALLY writing all that witty stuff????


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

Fabio really only looks good on the cover of romance novels. The trick of the brush I guess. What are you guys up to now?

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Fabio really only looks good on the cover of romance novels. The trick of the brush I guess. *What are you guys up to now?*
> Feather


Speaking for myself, the usual...teasing back, mostly at Pidgey. This thread started out just fine and then, as sometimes happens, things started - ah - getting *slightly* off track.

But, not to worry, I'm still waiting to see Daryl's babies...

Meanwhile, while waiting...


----------



## Brownieluv (Dec 12, 2005)

*How do we keep track?!?*



pigeonmama said:


> First off, I asked a friend who speaks Japanese how to say Uchiwa correctly. It sounds like you chi (like in tai chi) wa.
> Next off , that Pinky is such a stud muffin. Please note, I said Pinky, not Pidgey. What Pidgey's wife thinks, well, we'll never know. All I can say about the poor, dear girl is, she should be nominated for sainthood, having to live with that wild and crazy man. Just can't imagine.
> Well, I've noticed that Pinky had become quite attracted to Belle, and up until recently, where you saw belle you saw Pinky. For the last few days, things have been different, you might see Pinky or you might see Belle, but you don't see them together. Any ideas why? Well, what do you think Thailand Laughing Cappuchine tumblers would look like? Durned fools made this huge nest out of tobacco stems, hay pine needles,paper labels, feathers, you name it, they used it, and have two eggs under the 4 wheeler. As cold as it is, I'll let them be. If these babies hatch and survive, they will be tough old buzzards, for sure.
> Now for the asking. Have you ever noticed the difference in eating habits between our pampered pet pigeons and those ferals that have to struggle to survive? I know my spoiled kids pick out only what they want, and discard more than they eat . The ferals I throw feed out to, eat every scrap and seed that hits the groung. There is no waste with the ferals
> ...


Are you talking about a mixture of pet and feral pigeons here? How many (of each?) do you have? Do some of your "pets" live outdoors? Sounds like fun.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brownielove,
I have one loft for my showbirds only. I show and raise Valencian Figuritas. Then I have a barn I used to have my horses in, that my rescues have. It's 12x24 ft., two story, so plenty of room, and an attached pen if they go outside.
Daryl


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> How did you meet him? He's in OK and you're in CA...MANY miles apart...


Mr. Squeaks, and all, Poo does lives many miles away, but his business fortunately for the locals sent him back to the place he and Lin ran away from-
think it was the Turkey Melts at the time. Anyway, we had a Pigeon Talk dinner, and about a half a dozen of us got together in Jack London Square at a restaurant that the MiniMonkeys chose. He's a tall fellow, kind of a cross between Richard Chamberlain and John Wayne.....best I can come up with. I remember him having hair, no floppy ears--the picture was obviously a joke, Poo himself being a great kidder. And my edits? Poo started doing that to my quotes in PMs', so I just couldn't resist  . And that's the truth

Edith Ann

for 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


feralpigeon said:



Mr. Squeaks, and all, Poo does lives many miles away, but his business fortunately for the locals sent him back to the place he and Lin ran away from-[/B]... He's a tall fellow, kind of a cross between Richard Chamberlain and John Wayne.....best I can come up with. 

"Thornbirds" meet "Rooster Cogburn"??? Now THERE'S a picture for ya...kind of a "True Grit" sort of guy...  

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Where is the Thorned Rooster anyways? It's not like him to let you girls have all this fun with out his two millon dollars and five cents worth. He must be ill, and you guys are running a muck.

Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP and all, 

Speaking of the minkmonkeys....where have they been? They haven't been online since January 14th and haven't posted since December 18th


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi FP and all,
> 
> Speaking of the minkmonkeys....where have they been? They haven't been online since January 14th and haven't posted since December 18th


Hi you lovely thing, you  , I don't know where they are. I emailed them about a cage petition that they inadvertenty left here when I baby sat for them, and didn't hear back. Hope their babies are doing well.

Think things were starting to pick up for mrsmonkie, w/her art work, perhaps just busy w/life. 

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you FP, it just hit me that they haven't posted in quite awhile and they didn't seem like the type to just vanish without a word. I hope everything is ok with them and their two pigeons as well. 

Thanks for the compliments, I'm glad everyone is getting a kick out my WW avatar


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll give them a buzz and check in w/them. They're probably caught up w/life these days. Don't know what it's been like for them in their neighborhood, but in my relatively safe one, there's been a crime wave like you wouldn't believe.
Murder stats have tripled since this time last year, and the neighborhood is being terrorized by teenagers as young as 14 w/guns who like to pistol whip folks. Everyone is alarmed, life has drastically changed for us in just a matter of a few months.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

That's DREADFUL, FP!!!! Boy, I sure hope things get better in your neighbourhood and the surrounding areas. Tell the Mini's we miss them and to post when they get a chance.


Thanks again,


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad,

What are you doing with my picture on all of your posts?

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather, Brad's stolen your spirit  , must be some litigation you could pursue.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather~ Is that really you?!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor said:


> Feather~ Is that really you?!


Kinda

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Feather, Brad's stolen your spirit  , must be some litigation you could pursue.
> 
> fp


fp,

I guess it will be o.k. as long as everyone knows it's me!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Feather said:



fp,

I guess it will be o.k. as long as everyone knows it's me!

Feather

Click to expand...

*Now we know!  

Mmmmm, I bet newcomers to the site will "wonder" about Brad's Avatar and then see 'his' name at the bottom of his post!   

NOW, you are vindicated, Feather...ROFL

Victor - you didn't have to "whisper." We understand...STILL ROFL !


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather, so you're saying that you're the white pigeon perched on Wonder Woman's shoulder? You may be quite remarkable but there is only one original Wonder Woman

Avatars, schmavatars.....I've never really been one to follow the pack. I don't believe that a person is defined by what name or picture they use to represent themselves in cyber space...that's just silly If this was true, then I'd assume that I was talking to a bunch of pigeons here in the forum, lol.

The Wonder Woman avatar, now with white homer, is for fun but I happen to think she represents many things in her place in history.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



Feather, so you're saying that you're the white pigeon perched on Wonder Woman's shoulder? You may be quite remarkable but there is only one original Wonder Woman

Click to expand...

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Ever see the original WW comic books? Lynda Carter did a great job on TV...
> 
> *Avatars, schmavatars.....I've never really been one to follow the pack. I don't believe that a person is defined by what name or picture they use to represent themselves in cyber space...that's just silly If this was true, then I'd assume that I was talking to a bunch of pigeons here in the forum, lol.*
> 
> ...



VERY TRUE, but for me, personally, I'm a Superman fan...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad, on one level, it was such a total kick to see you with this avatar, as well,
it's true that she does represent something much deeper metaphorically than the hollywood representation. I think it's great that you stepped out and did something refreshingly different.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you FP, I'm glad you and the others got a kick out of it. It is just something different and unique I've always liked your "pigeon in space" avatar too!

Shi, no, I never read the comic books, they were before my time really. Just watched the TV show as a kid. I'm not offended by your comments at all, I was just explaining my point of view as to why I chose to use this avatar for now 

It was Cindy's BRILLIANT idea for me to combine WW and the pigeon, take a bow, Cindy I immediately thought to myself, yes, I could do this and it'll be look really NEAT


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, first of all this is great fun. I loved Victor's whisper to Feather - I'm still laughing every time I look at that post and Feather's response.

Secondly, duh, all this time I thought fp's pigeon's background was colorful wallpaper. I told yall I have a bum eye!  And, I love astronomy.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

It was Cindy's BRILLIANT idea for me to combine WW and the pigeon, take a bow, Cindy I immediately thought to myself, yes, I could do this and it'll be look really NEAT[/QUOTE]

You are sooo correct. Whether setting up her Aviary, taking wonderful pictures, or coming up with innovative ideas; Cindy is one talented artistic lady!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Brad.......I AM WONDER WOMAN!!!

But......I'm not the only one.
There is a little bit of Wonder Woman in every household.

When your tired of my picture, don't just cast it aside. I love it, so I'll stay blank until you dicide that I need that picture on my posts. 

Feather

P.S. The one with the pigeon on my shoulder.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Feather said:



Brad.......I AM WONDER WOMAN!!!

But......I'm not the only one.
There is a little bit of Wonder Woman in every household.

You are sooo right! 

When your tired of my picture, don't just cast it aside. I love it, so I'll stay blank until you dicide that I need that picture on my posts. 

Feather

P.S. The one with the pigeon on my shoulder.

Click to expand...

*
Uh, Feather, just to let you know...Brad will NEVER "cast" aside WW!

From what he's written, he's HIGHLY PROTECTIVE of her. As much as I hate to say this, he will never give her up! But, I know that hope can spring eternal, so I wish you the VERY BEST: Wonder Woman in waiting....


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> VERY TRUE, but for me, personally, I'm a Superman fan...



We know......look at Mr. Squeaks!

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather, problem is, I don't ever see Mr. Squeaks getting to don his business suit and fade into the break room at the daily planet w/Lois, lol.

Brad,Maggie & everyone, that's my sofa cover with the planets, and that would be DD on her 'portable nest' atop a teatray. She gets to fly around the house on it, almost like a spaceship. Never budges, quite happy to take a lift  .

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Feather said:


> Brad.......I AM WONDER WOMAN!!!
> 
> But......I'm not the only one.
> There is a little bit of Wonder Woman in every household.
> ...



Hi Feather, 

You got it partially right...you are "a" wonder woman, but not "THE" Wonder Woman I concur completely though, in any household where there is a woman present, there is "a" wonder woman 

I'll definitely let you know when I'm tired of LYNDA's pic representing "The" Wonder Woman & her Pidgie side kick


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> that's my sofa cover with the planets, and that would be DD on her 'portable nest' atop a teatray. She gets to fly around the house on it, almost like a spaceship. Never budges, quite happy to take a lift  .
> 
> fp


LOL, that's hilarious FP!!!! Hehehehehe. I bet she would love riding/floating around on the tea cart. 

Your avatar is deceiving then, it looks like a digital "manipulation". I figured that you created or someone else created this neat space background for you of the pigeon. Little did any of us know that it was just an artistic picture taken by you of DD!! 

I guess either way, DD is in space, floating around on her tea cart with the planets as a backdrop, lol


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> LOL, that's hilarious FP!!!! Hehehehehe. I bet she would love riding/floating around on the tea cart.
> 
> Your avatar is deceiving then, it looks like a digital "manipulation". I figured that you created or someone else created this neat space background for you of the pigeon. Little did any of us know that it was just an artistic picture taken by you of DD!!
> 
> I guess either way, DD is in space, floating around on her tea cart with the planets as a backdrop, lol


Gawd yes, Brad !! She has all her little treat bowls around her on the tea tray and believes that she's in heaven  

Quite upwardly mobile from her roots at the homeless shelter.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

fp,

Just look at that pampered little pigeon. No one would ever guess that she is adopted.

Shi,
Where is Mr Squeaks? We have some "Crime Fighting" to do. 

I bet your cats are saying, but he is the criminal.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> fp,
> 
> Just look at that pampered little pigeon. No one would ever guess that she is adopted.
> 
> ...


Feather - Check the thread "DOES YOUR PIGEON DO THIS?" Mr. Squeaks (aka Super Bird) has spoken on a post...


----------

